# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Networking & Wireless > [ubuntu] Linkys AE2500 USB Adapter Not Working

## philipscott

Hi, I am a total Linux noob and I cannot get my Linkys AE2500 USB Adapter working. As far as I know, Linkys does not have drivers for Linux.
Whenever I used it with Windows XP, it worked (blue light turned on on the USB Adapter.)

Is there any way I can get it working with Ubuntu 11.04?

----------


## chili555

Please open a terminal and run and post:

```
lsusb
```

That will give us some details about the device and we can proceed.

Here is a note to searchers: http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/Linksys_AE2500

bcmwlhigh5.inf??

----------


## upgrdman

I just bought an AE2500 and it does not work for me either.

lsusb shows:
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 13b1:003a Linksys

dmesg shows just one relevant line:
[125747.902669] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

After lots of Google'ing it seems the only possible option is Ndiswrapper. I'm going to return my AE2500 and try to find something with native Linux support.

-Farrell

----------


## CR4ZYC

I have the same model AE 2500. 
I get :   13b1:003a  during lsusb
I have tried *ndiswrapper with the different inf files provided with the windows driver cd.
But I had no success.
Has any body had any luck?
*

----------


## moffa

I got the Vista driver to install in ndiswrapper. It looks installed although I'm getting this error and it doesn't work.

from dmesg:

```
ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'bcmwlhigh6'
[  380.924770] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver bcmwlhigh6; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
```

but ndiswrapper -l


```
bcmwlhigh6 : driver installed
	device (13B1:003A) present
```

----------


## chili555

> I got the Vista driver to install in ndiswrapper.


Here is what _man ndiswrapper-1.9_ says:


> DESCRIPTION
>        ndiswrapper is two parts: user space tool that is used to install _Windows XP_  drivers  and kernel module to load the Windows XP drivers. Both are called ndiswrapper.


Would you please try the XP .inf and .sys files?

----------


## moffa

When trying to install the XP driver:


```
sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwlhigh5.inf
installing bcmwlhigh5 ...
couldn't find section "Linksys_AE1200.files.NTamd64" -
installation may be incomplete
couldn't find section "Linksys_AE2500.files.NTamd64" -
installation may be incomplete
```

Only the Vista driver (Win7 driver has the same error as XP) installed.

I seem to have skipped some errors from dmesg



```
[  940.283723] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'IoUnregisterPlugPlayNotification'
[  940.283729] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'IoRegisterPlugPlayNotification'
[  940.283742] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateIoWorkItem'
[  940.283745] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisQueueIoWorkItem'
[  940.283748] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete'
[  940.283751] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists'
[  940.283754] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeIoWorkItem'
[  940.283757] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetMiniportAttributes'
[  940.283762] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterMiniportDriver'
[  940.283765] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMResetComplete'
[  940.283768] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMPauseComplete'
[  940.283771] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferListPool'
[  940.283776] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMOidRequestComplete'
[  940.283779] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferListPool'
[  940.283783] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver'
[  940.283786] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisOpenConfigurationEx'
[  940.283789] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisSetTimerObject'
[  940.283792] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateTimerObject'
[  940.283795] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisCancelTimerObject'
[  940.283798] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferList'
[  940.283802] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateStatusEx'
[  940.283806] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisGetSystemUpTimeEx'
[  940.283809] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferAndNetBufferList'
[  940.283812] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMdl'
[  940.283815] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeMdl'
[  940.283821] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMGetBusData'
[  940.283829] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeTimerObject'
[  940.283832] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMemoryWithTagPriority'
[  940.283836] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: WDFLDR.SYS:'WdfVersionBind'
[  940.283839] ndiswrapper (import:233): unknown symbol: WDFLDR.SYS:'WdfVersionUnbind'
[  940.283840] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'bcmwlhigh6'
[  940.284192] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver bcmwlhigh6; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
```

----------


## chili555

This might be fun...or not. May I see:

```
uname -r
ndiswrapper -v
```

Was the .sys file in the same directory when you installed the .inf?

----------


## moffa

uname -r


```
2.6.38-11-generic
```

ndiswrapper -v


```
utils version: '1.9', utils version needed by module: '1.9'
module details:
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
version:        1.56
vermagic:       2.6.38-11-generic SMP mod_unload modversions
```

Yes, the sys file was in the same directory as the inf

----------


## chili555

Is this a compiled version of ndiswrapper? I thought the default version in Natty was 1.55. 


> couldn't find section "Linksys_AE1200.files.NTamd64" -


I wonder where this comes from; you don't have a 64-bit system. Did you inadvertantly grab the x64 .inf and .sys?

----------


## ccb147

Okay, so I followed  your instructions and as terminal finished executing a window popped up and asked me for the wireless password.  I typed the password in and waited, and waited, and waited.  Then it asked me again for the password--ad infinitum.

----------


## chili555

Well, we're getting closer! Let's see what the logs say:

```
cat /var/log/syslog | grep -e ndis -e etwork | tail -n20
```

Please be sure the ethernet is disconnected as you try to connect.

----------


## ccb147

wpa_supplicant[2059]: Trying to associate with 11:11:11:11:11:11 (SSID='zzzzz' freq=2437 MHz)
NetworkManager[762]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (zzzzz)


The 11:11:11:11:11:11 is not the correct output, I used x's initially but that gave me a bunch of smiley faces

----------


## chili555

Did you type or copy and paste the command exactly as requested, including the pipe symbols | ??

As an example, on my systsem, it shows:


> Nov 28 16:06:59 LAPTOP410 NetworkManager[999]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Commit) scheduled...
> Nov 28 16:06:59 LAPTOP410 NetworkManager[999]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Commit) started...
> Nov 28 16:07:00 LAPTOP410 NetworkManager[999]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: ip-config -> activated (reason 'none') [70 100 0]
> Nov 28 16:07:00 LAPTOP410 NetworkManager[999]: <info> ((null)): writing resolv.conf to /sbin/resolvconf
> Nov 28 16:07:00 LAPTOP410 NetworkManager[999]: <info> Policy set 'GBR1' (wlan0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.
> Nov 28 16:07:00 LAPTOP410 NetworkManager[999]: <info> Activation (wlan0) successful, device activated.
> Nov 28 16:07:00 LAPTOP410 NetworkManager[999]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Commit) complete.
> <snip>

----------


## ccb147

*note: I changed your code from *etwork to *network in your previous post

*here was the output after a reboot:

                                  patricia@Patricia:~$ cat /var/log/syslog | grep -e ndis -e network | tail -n20  
 Nov 28 16:41:44 Patricia kernel: [   16.598242] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): f95ae280, 16000, 5  
 Nov 28 16:41:44 Patricia kernel: [   16.598244] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): f95b2100, 16000, 4  
 Nov 28 16:41:44 Patricia kernel: [   16.598246] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): f95b5f80, 16000, 5  
 Nov 28 16:41:44 Patricia kernel: [   16.598249] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): f95b9e00, 16000, 5  
 Nov 28 16:41:44 Patricia kernel: [   16.598251] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): f95bdc80, 16000, 5  
 Nov 28 16:41:44 Patricia kernel: [   16.598253] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): f95c1b00, 16000, 5  
 Nov 28 16:41:44 Patricia kernel: [   16.598255] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): f95c5980, 16000, 5  
 Nov 28 16:41:44 Patricia kernel: [   16.598257] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): f95c9800, 16000, 5  
 Nov 28 16:41:44 Patricia kernel: [   16.598259] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): f95cd680, 16000, 5  
 Nov 28 16:41:44 Patricia kernel: [   16.614912] ndiswrapper (ndis_encode_setting:383): unknown type: 3  
 Nov 28 16:41:44 Patricia kernel: [   16.906674] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper  
 Nov 28 16:41:44 Patricia NetworkManager[799]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ndiswrapper' ifindex: 3)  
 Nov 28 16:41:50 Patricia NetworkManager[799]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'zzzzz'  
 Nov 28 16:41:55 Patricia wpa_supplicant[1144]: Trying to associate with 00:1e:e5:56:6a:84 (SSID='zzzzz' freq=2437 MHz)  
 Nov 28 16:42:11 Patricia wpa_supplicant[1144]: Trying to associate with 00:1e:e5:56:6a:84 (SSID='zzzzz' freq=2437 MHz)  
 Nov 28 16:42:27 Patricia wpa_supplicant[1144]: Trying to associate with 00:1e:e5:56:6a:84 (SSID='zzzzz' freq=2437 MHz)  
 Nov 28 16:42:42 Patricia wpa_supplicant[1144]: Trying to associate with 00:1e:e5:56:6a:84 (SSID='zzzzz' freq=2437 MHz)  
 Nov 28 16:43:20 Patricia NetworkManager[799]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'zzzzz'  
 Nov 28 16:43:25 Patricia wpa_supplicant[1144]: Trying to associate with 00:1e:e5:56:6a:84 (SSID='zzzzz' freq=2437 MHz)  
 Nov 28 16:43:41 Patricia wpa_supplicant[1144]: Trying to associate with 00:1e:e5:56:6a:84 (SSID='zzzzz' freq=2437 MHz)








Here is the output after a reboot with ethernet wired in:


patricia@Patricia:~$ cat /var/log/syslog | grep -e ndis -e network | tail -n20
Nov 28 16:50:42 Patricia kernel: [   16.645169] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): f94dbe00, 16000, 5
Nov 28 16:50:42 Patricia kernel: [   16.645171] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): f94dfc80, 16000, 5
Nov 28 16:50:42 Patricia kernel: [   16.645173] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): f94e3b00, 16000, 5
Nov 28 16:50:42 Patricia kernel: [   16.645175] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): f94e7980, 16000, 5
Nov 28 16:50:42 Patricia kernel: [   16.645177] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): f94eb800, 16000, 5
Nov 28 16:50:42 Patricia kernel: [   16.645180] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): f94ef680, 16000, 5
Nov 28 16:50:42 Patricia kernel: [   16.661722] ndiswrapper (ndis_encode_setting:383): unknown type: 3
Nov 28 16:50:42 Patricia kernel: [   16.940701] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
Nov 28 16:50:42 Patricia NetworkManager[789]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ndiswrapper' ifindex: 3)
Nov 28 16:50:48 Patricia NetworkManager[789]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'zzzzz'
Nov 28 16:50:53 Patricia wpa_supplicant[1018]: Trying to associate with 00:1e:e5:56:6a:84 (SSID='zzzzz' freq=2437 MHz)
Nov 28 16:51:09 Patricia wpa_supplicant[1018]: Trying to associate with 00:1e:e5:56:6a:84 (SSID='zzzzz' freq=2437 MHz)
Nov 28 16:51:22 Patricia wpa_supplicant[1018]: Trying to associate with 00:1e:e5:56:6a:84 (SSID='zzzzz' freq=2437 MHz)
Nov 28 16:51:38 Patricia wpa_supplicant[1018]: Trying to associate with 00:1e:e5:56:6a:84 (SSID='zzzzz' freq=2437 MHz)
Nov 28 16:51:54 Patricia NetworkManager[789]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'zzzzz'
Nov 28 16:51:59 Patricia wpa_supplicant[1018]: Trying to associate with 00:1e:e5:56:6a:84 (SSID='zzzzz' freq=2437 MHz)
Nov 28 16:52:14 Patricia wpa_supplicant[1018]: Trying to associate with 00:1e:e5:56:6a:84 (SSID='zzzzz' freq=2437 MHz)
Nov 28 16:52:30 Patricia wpa_supplicant[1018]: Trying to associate with 00:1e:e5:56:6a:84 (SSID='zzzzz' freq=2437 MHz)
Nov 28 16:52:46 Patricia wpa_supplicant[1018]: Trying to associate with 00:1e:e5:56:6a:84 (SSID='zzzzz' freq=2437 MHz)
Nov 28 16:54:54 Patricia NetworkManager[789]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (zzzzz)

----------


## ccb147

bump

----------


## ccb147

can anybody help?  Chili has almost made it work...just need to make the machine actually connect to the router instead of continuously searching for it!!

----------


## Dravenm4

I have been successful in connecting to my router but only at 2.4Ghz and only in Wirless G also unable to config the wireless access for any encryption other then WEP

----------


## Dravenm4

dravenm4@Draven-Alpha:~$ cat /var/log/syslog | grep -e ndis -e network | tail -n20
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073446] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc900124c6e80, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073448] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc900124cad00, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073450] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc900124ceb80, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073452] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc900124d2a00, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073453] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc900124d6880, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073455] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc900124da700, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073457] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc900124de580, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073458] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc900124e2400, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073460] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc900124e6280, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073461] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc900124ea100, 16000, 4
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073463] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc900124edf80, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073465] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc900124f1e00, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073466] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc900124f5c80, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073468] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc900124f9b00, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073470] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc900124fd980, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073472] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc90012501800, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.073474] ndiswrapper (MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool:1864): ffffc90012505680, 16000, 5
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.091411] ndiswrapper (ndis_encode_setting:383): unknown type: 3
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha kernel: [   14.370583] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
Dec 24 01:01:11 Draven-Alpha NetworkManager[874]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ndiswrapper' ifindex: 3)



Just my 2 cents

----------


## chili555

I'm fairly confident that the result of this error:


> ndiswrapper (ndis_encode_setting:383): unknown type: 3


...is this symptom:


> unable to config the wireless access for any encryption other then WEP


You may wish to try compiling ndiswrapper's latest version and then, if that doesn't help, try to find and install a later, better (??) Windows XP .inf and .sys file package. 

Would you like additional assistance with these steps?

http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/files/

----------


## Dravenm4

Well I did recompile Ndiswrapper to the latest package availible 1.58rc1. But what did you mean by the latest xp .ini? I used the one off the disk and the one off the site I modified the .ini file to reflect the extra lines


[Linksys_AE1200.files.NTamd64] 
    AE1200xp64.sys,,,6 

[Linksys_AE2500.files.NTamd64] 
    AE2500xp64.sys,,,6

I am interested in any help you will throw at me..


And Happy Holidays

----------


## Dravenm4

dravenm4@Draven-Alpha:~$ ndiswrapper -v
utils version: '1.9', utils version needed by module: '1.9'
module details:
filename:       /lib/modules/3.2.0-35-generic/misc/ndiswrapper.ko
version:        1.58rc1
vermagic:       3.2.0-35-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
dravenm4@Draven-Alpha:~$

----------


## chili555

> But what did you mean by the latest xp .ini? I used the one off the disk and the one off the site I modified the .ini file to reflect the extra lines


Were there various versions on the disk? XP, Vista, 7, et al? You need XP. As well, you need the version matching your architecture; i.e. x86 or x86_64.

64-bit is often a bit tricky.

----------


## Dravenm4

> Were there various versions on the disk? XP, Vista, 7, et al? You need XP. As well, you need the version matching your architecture; i.e. x86 or x86_64.
> 
> 64-bit is often a bit tricky.


Yeah the disk had xp, vista, and win7... I only use XP cause thats what NDISWrapper works with. And I am 64 bit Ubuntu I removed the none 64bit files from the folder when installing.

----------


## Dravenm4

Is there no further info?

----------


## praseodym

Please check:



```
impriv wlan0
```

You may need to change the router mode to b+g only instead of n

----------


## vedasenko

Massive thanks to Wojosama (post #79), I can confirm that following those steps, Ubuntu 12.04, 64bit I was able to get the AE2500 wifi adapter running. Has anyone been able to get it to connect to a N router (post #58)?

----------


## Sea Monkey

> I just want to say thank you to everyone who contributed to this discussion, the xp driver worked with no problems using ndiswrapper on 32bit, but when I switched to 64bit I entered a world of hurt. 
> 
> However, thankfully, I can confirm the Linksys AE1200 working on 64bit ubuntu 11.10 on 802.11g. The AE1200 and AE2500 share the same drivers, so both should work fine. I can't speak on 802.11N connectivity as I don't have an N router to test it with, sorry. A lot of this will be similar to Fat-n00b's info in post #40 but with all the stuff I had to do extra to make it work on 64bit. 
> 
> Before you start, I have not added/modified/deleted anything relating to networking or any other hardware drivers(modules) since I did the clean install of 11.10 x64.
> These are the steps I took (pretty much all found here and pieced together):
> 
> *NOTE: THE FILES YOU DELETE IN STEP 3B ARE THE 32BIT DRIVERS. THESE INSTRUCTIONS ARE FOR 64BIT ONLY FOR THAT REASON.*
> *NOTE 2: IF YOU HAVEN'T DONE ANY WORK TO INSTALL THESE DRIVERS WITH NDISWRAPPER YOU CAN SKIP STEP 1.
> ...


Thank you so much!  The only additional thing i had to do was to add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules so it runs on startup.

----------


## mjalberts13

Thank you good sir!(Wojosama (post #79)) I followed those steps and I am currently posting this via wireless connection  :Very Happy: .

----------


## max30

What does this line do? "echo -e "blacklist bcm43xx\nblacklist b43\nblacklist b43legacy\nblacklist ssb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"


and how would I undo it? I've tried a tutorial that is pretty much like yours, but still couldn't my AE2500 to show up in Network settings. So I bought a new PCI wireless card--still waiting for it to arrive--and I'm afraid that line could give me problems in installing the new wireless card. I don't really know if this helps, but I'm running Elementary OS Luna. I'm super new to Linux.

Thanks in advance

----------


## chili555

> What does this line do? "echo -e "blacklist bcm43xx\nblacklist b43\nblacklist b43legacy\nblacklist ssb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
> 
> 
> and how would I undo it? I've tried a tutorial that is pretty much like yours, but still couldn't my AE2500 to show up in Network settings. So I bought a new PCI wireless card--still waiting for it to arrive--and I'm afraid that line could give me problems in installing the new wireless card. I don't really know if this helps, but I'm running Elementary OS Luna. I'm super new to Linux.
> 
> Thanks in advance


It blacklists a number of Broadcom drivers typically associated with laptop wireless cards. I doubt it will affect your PCI card, but if you think it will, merely do:

```
gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```

Remove the lines:

```
blacklist bcmn43xx
blacklist b43
blacklist b43legacy
blacklist ssb
```

All the previous lines remain untouched. Save and close gedit and you are all set!

----------


## max30

Thanks, Chili

----------


## goldentoa11

Hi all,

I have the Linksys N600 USB adapter, which I believe is the same as the AE2500. When I run `lsusb`, I get



```
Bus 002 Device 006: ID 13b1:003a Linksys AE2500 802.11abgn Wireless Adapter [Broadcom BCM43236]
```

I've gotten ndiswrapper 1.59 to run the XP driver for 64bit and here are the steps I used.

1) Get the source to ndiswrapper (I used 1.59. Download)
2) Compile and install ndisrapper
3) Download the Windows XP driver for the AE2500
4) Extract the zip archive you just downloaded

_Note: Here is that part that you have to edit. The driver for 64x does not work by default, because the inf file omitted necessary configurations for the 64x files. Essentially, what happens is the INF file says to use files that are listed later, but then those files are never listed, so we need to add those files in to the INF._

5) Open "bcmwlhigh5.inf" in gedit and add this line, around line 170:



```
[Linksys_AE2500.files.NTamd64]
  AE2500xp64.sys,,,6
```

6) Run this command: `ndiswrapper -i bcmwlhigh5.inf`

At this point, the driver should be installed successfully. `ndiswrapper -l` should return



```
bcmwlhigh5 : driver installed
    device (13B1:003A) present
```

7) Blacklist the default BCM42xx drivers by adding



```
#blacklist the bcm43xx drivers
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist bcm43
blacklist bcm43legacy
blacklist ssb
```

to `/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf`

8) run `depmod -a`

9) At this point, either use modprobe to load ndiswrapper into memory (didn't work for me; it just hung and did nothing) or restart your computer (after I restarted, I could see my wireless networks)

At this point, I am successfully using the WinXP 64x drivers in Ubuntu 13.04 x86_64. Kernel is 3.8 generic.

----------


## SEALBoy

> Hi all,
> 
> I have the Linksys N600 USB adapter, which I believe is the same as the AE2500. When I run `lsusb`, I get
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 13b1:003a Linksys AE2500 802.11abgn Wireless Adapter [Broadcom BCM43236]
> ```
> ...


Ok I basically did what you said for my laptop but it isn't quite working yet. I have an onboard wifi adapter (Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000). When I toggle it off using my hardware switch it will disable the AE2500 as well. Is there a way I can disable it in Ubuntu without disabling the AE2500. My AE2500 has the light on but is not seeing any networks.

Very new Ubuntu user so please be patient. Thank you.

----------


## chili555

> Ok I basically did what you said for my laptop but it isn't quite working yet. I have an onboard wifi adapter (Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000). When I toggle it off using my hardware switch it will disable the AE2500 as well. Is there a way I can disable it in Ubuntu without disabling the AE2500. My AE2500 has the light on but is not seeing any networks.
> 
> Very new Ubuntu user so please be patient. Thank you.


Would you start a new thread and leave the link here. This is getting pretty old and long. Thanks.

----------


## oldos2er

Old thread closed.

----------

